# I am disliking my cats!



## Janah (10 March 2014)

Came downstairs this morning to find guts of three mice in sitting room.  I cleared that up.  Later went to switch on computer and behind my chair found a dead baby rabbit!

I also hate the way they bring in live mice and taunt them to death,two cats hunting round my house.  I do try to catch said mice and put them out of their misery but very rarely suceed.

The cats are so full of mice/stroke rabbit they are not eating as much cat food.

The rabbits are nearly as big as the cats who are small, how they get them thro' the cat flap is a mystery.

I know cats are hunters, no problem with that but why, oh why, do they have to play with their prey?


----------



## NikkiF (14 March 2014)

I feel your pain! Have had all that over the years, but the best one had to be coming home to find a woodpecker flying round my sitting room!! Cats stalking it, feathers and bird poo all over the place, how on earth did they get that through the catflap, fgs. Had to get neighbour to help, finally got it out the front door, it flew away shouting it's head off!


----------



## Janah (14 March 2014)

A few years ago, different cats, we had a regular woodpecker visitor.  One day he flew into the house by mistake.  Two labs and two cats chasing it around the sitting room like jump jets.  Finally managed to catch it and release unharmed.

Never saw it again but hear it regularly.


----------



## skewbaldmillie (11 April 2014)

Our cat brought in a live baby owl who's mum quickly followed then chased them both round the house before killing the baby. The adult owl was caught by us and taken to a rescue centre as had a damaged wing from using the cat flap


----------



## TrasaM (11 April 2014)

skewbaldmillie said:



			Our cat brought in a live baby owl who's mum quickly followed then chased them both round the house before killing the baby. The adult owl was caught by us and taken to a rescue centre as had a damaged wing from using the cat flap
		
Click to expand...

Oh no!  bad cat and what a brave mother owl to try to rescue her baby.


----------



## skewbaldmillie (11 April 2014)

TrasaM said:



			Oh no!  bad cat and what a brave mother owl to try to rescue her baby.
		
Click to expand...

I cried that day but at least the mum survived put baby owl though, beheaded. apparently the mother owl is now tamed and healthy but instead of being sent back to the wild she is a foster carer for abandoned baby items at the rescue centre


----------



## EmmaC78 (18 April 2014)

I am so glad my cats are not hunters.  They have brought in one bird in 13 years and am feeling fortunate that is all it was after reading the baby owl post.


----------



## alainax (18 April 2014)

They can be such little monsters at times! Mine are indoor cats so I have only had to deal with a mouse from them once, when it foolishly came into the house! Ty chased it, caught it, picked it up gently by its scruff and brought it to me, as if it was a kitten lol! He clearly didn't really know what to do with it! 

Spiders and moths though... my pair will quickly destroy the living room in pursuit of a moth!

Poor baby owl


----------



## spookypony (24 April 2014)

Since letting mine outside after having been indoors for years, I've had an endless stream of shrews, voles, mice, voles, birds, more voles, and a rabbit. And voles. Thankfully, the rabbit was eaten outside. Now that it's warmer, the eating, as well as the slaughter, appears to be taking place outside. Over the winter, there was a bit of a catch-and-release programme for mice and voles being operated in my kitchen. Thankfully, those all got caught again eventually.


----------



## pistolpete (24 April 2014)

I hate the hunting nature myself, I keep mine in at dawn and dusk seems to cut down the carnage!


----------



## Lindylouanne (25 April 2014)

My old cat was known as the pigeon slayer for obvious reasons. He also bought in rabbits, usually headless and other small furry animals.

I did have a bit of a shock one day when I found a live bat attached to the radiator. I thought it may have flown in through the doors but he disproved that theory when he brought more in for me. I was forever phoning the bat protection society for them to come and collect them.

Another morning I woke to find one flying round above my head in the bedroom. It finally settled upside down on the wardrobe.

He took on a fox one day and came off a bit worse for wear but survived. And all this from a cat who at 15 was diagnosed with an extra heart chamber and according to the vet shouldn't have survived kitten hood. His mum was a tough old bird as well and outlived him dying at 17.


----------



## MagicMelon (7 May 2014)

alainax said:



			Spiders and moths though... my pair will quickly destroy the living room in pursuit of a moth!
		
Click to expand...

Why can't mine eat spiders?  I hate the things!  My two will hunt for mice in the house but that's it.  They do go outside but only when I'm out with them in my high fenced "cat-proof" patio - although I dont trust its 100% cat proof yet, hence why they get supervised turnout time every day!


----------



## WandaMare (7 May 2014)

A bell on the collar does help, I succumbed to this when mine started catching baby birds. I didn't mind him getting the mice and shrews but I don't like seeing garden birds hurt.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 May 2014)

Yep know what you mean OP and others.

My lot have been bringing in various carcasses recently: mice, baby rats, birds, half a rabbit (headless) plus associated entrails were displayed across the kitchen floor yesterday morning........ oh the joys of cats.

Friend had a cat who'd regularly bring in live slowworms............ I'm OK with most things but NOT with things that are slimey and wriggle; so I've told them in no uncertain words that its a one-way ticket to Cats Protection if they bring in anything like this.


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2014)

I think we're quite lucky with our two *frantically touches wood*. We have one female, who is 14, and one male, who will be 8 this year. The female probably managed about 3 mice/ shrews when she was young and that was about it. She doesn't really go outside for long periods and is usually to be found asleep in the house somewhere. She likes a bit of a potter round our garden and she'll follow my mum round if she's outside, but that's about it. The male cat was a prolific hunter when he was younger and we had quite a bit of trouble with him bringing birds in *sob* a few years ago, but *touching wood again* he seems to have slowed down a lot over the last year. We still get the odd thing brought in but far less often than before. He does have three bells on his collar so maybe that helps a bit. We've had to do animal rescue with all sorts before, as he hasn't always been great at killing what he catches. We had three live baby rabbits in quick succession a few years ago (I ended up chasing one round the shoe rack for about an hour); a beautiful harvest mouse which had crawled under the living room door to safety and was found sitting by the fireplace; a young blackbird sitting on the sideboard in the kitchen; and a vole which ran under the kitchen units and was never seen again. Cats, who'd have em!!


----------



## Iownayetti (11 May 2014)

I struggled to get a baby Thrush out of my cats mouth once, only for the foolish bird to fly straight into the mouth of my other cat who had been patiently waiting for his chance !


----------

